# Black screen!!!** (kernel 41 power error, event 63)



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Hi.

I've just bought my computer and installed windows 7. I've managed to stay stable while playing games like GTA IV, LoL for a couple of weeks. But one day i just got blackscreen after loading a game match in LoL or being 5 minutes in GTA IV then just get black screen. By that i have to restart my computer manually by the power button.:sad:
I had shadow copy too but i solved it by switching some cables in my computer chassi. :dance:

After that problem i just reinstalled windows 7 again and it worked again fine :grin:.... but after 1-2 weeks but then again i got an black screen :sad:. I Got that kernel power problem again by playing Happy wheels or Youtube just for testing. So I tested to remove 8GBS out of 16GB, the 8GB is at the blue DIMM slots at the moment. So after that removal i didnt even get black screen:huh:. A couple of weeks later i got it again by playing League of legends etc. But this happen after i updated my BIOS version from 0703 to 3801 (I think it is the problem but it could not possibly be). :ermm:

But still i can use my computer for internet surfing but not gaming :S?

Any solutions fellas?

Computer;

Corsair PSU 750W
Gainward GTX 570 phantom - STOCK
i5-2500k @ 3,3GHZ STOCK
Asus Mobo P8Z68-V LX
Corsair Vengeance 8GBs of ram (removed 8GB)
--------------------------------------------------

I have a memory.dmp that i can upload if you want to take a look at it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Follow the instructions here > http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

That will collect all the associated data.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

*Black Screen Hard Hang*

Hello

I've had my computer for nearly two months now and by then i ran/gamed 100%fine but after a couple of days i got Black screen during a few minutes of gaming or loading the games.

I had to restart my computer manually by pressing the powerbutton.
So i know that gaming doesnt work at all but watching videos on youtube for example works fine. So i began to reinstall windows 7 and remove 2x4gb corsair vengeance RAM from my mobo and it worked to play games for a WEEK... then black screen appears again. I dont know what to do :/

Computer specs;
Corsair HX 750W PSU
i5 2500k CPU @ 3.3 ghz
Gainward Geforce GTX 570 Phantom 1280mb - not oc'ed
Asus P8Z68-V LX (bios 3801, newest)
OCZ Agility 3 120gb SSD
Seagate Barracuda 5900rpm 1tb


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

*Black Screen Problem*

Hello

I've had my computer for nearly 2 months soon and I've had Black screen problems the past few days ago. I was very chocked by it and i googled around and saw this problem Kernel 41 power error problem was known by people using Vista/W7

So I think I've verified that my HDD, RAM, Graphics card, SSD is healthy. But still i dont think its a mobo problem. It could just be software problem because i havent updated the latest stuff on the web. 
------ After a few days...
I tried the following solution that worked for about a week but then black screen again; 
- Reinstall Windows 7 properly, unchecked some unwanted softwares.
- Remove/change 8GB of ram. Place it on blue DIMM slots.
The RAM worked for me just a week or two but then the black screen appeared again. But when i updated my bios version from 0703 to the newest one 3801 black screen appeared. I think that with my older bios it would appear too so yeah..
There is an attachment below for what happend on THIS time.

ALL OF THIS HAPPEN WHILE I LOAD/PLAY GAMES FOR 5 minutes. Such games as GTA IV, League of Legends ETC...
---------------------------------------------------------
----- Some weeks after...
Updates; Ethernet control, Audio driver updates, Chipset update ETC... and it is working AT THE MOMENT. I'll reply for newer reports with an DMP file to you guys.


Any solution fellas ? )

---------------
Computer Specs

Asus P8Z68-V LX
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (OUT OF 16GB RAM, REMOVED 8GB)
Gainward Geforce GTX 570 Phantom 1280mb (NOT OC'ed)
Corsair 750W HX PSU
Antec Kuhler 620
i5-2500k @3.3Ghz (not oc'ed)

--------------


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Yoggi,

You must install SP1, that alone might go some way to fixing this problem. 0x116/7 BSOD's have a wide range of known and possible causes, some are a *combination* of factors, it's a very difficult BSOD to track down and fix.

3rd party drivers, IMHO, the Red ones are more likely to be problematic:


> AsUpIO.sys	8/3/2010 03:47:59
> ICCWDT.sys	8/18/2010 09:27:45
> AsIO.sys	8/24/2010 02:53:02
> HECIx64.sys	10/20/2010 00:33:43
> ...


The drivers can be checked and cross-referenced here: Driver Reference Table

The dump analysis, IMO, it looks like 'something' corrupted the image of the nvlddmkm while it was held in memory ^suspect one of the drivers above^:

```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 116, {fffffa80067714e0, fffff88010b55aa4, ffffffffc000009a, 4}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+ca1aa4 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa80067714e0, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff88010b55aa4, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: ffffffffc000009a, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000000000004, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
nvlddmkm+ca1aa4
fffff880`10b55aa4 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`07bccb48 fffff880`06b31ef8 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`067714e0 fffff880`10b55aa4 ffffffff`c000009a : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07bccb50 fffff880`06b05867 : fffff880`10b55aa4 fffffa80`0961d000 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`c000009a : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffff880`07bccb90 fffff880`06b31d07 : 00000000`ffffd87b ffffffff`fffe7960 fffffa80`067714e0 00000000`0000000f : dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::Reset+0x2a3
fffff880`07bccc40 fffff880`06a37ec1 : fffffa80`097c4c50 00000000`00000080 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`095fd010 : dxgkrnl!TdrResetFromTimeout+0x23
fffff880`07bcccc0 fffff800`03372c06 : 00000000`010bbc80 fffffa80`09634a10 fffffa80`066d5040 fffffa80`09634a10 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0x101
fffff880`07bccd00 fffff800`030acc26 : fffff880`02fd5180 fffffa80`09634a10 fffff880`02fdffc0 fffff880`01244534 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`07bccd40 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvlddmkm+ca1aa4
fffff880`10b55aa4 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+ca1aa4

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4f4e68c4

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
*X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys* would be a good search string if you want to check the wide range of possible causes/fixes for this.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

THANK YOU OMG.. IM SO RELIEVED THAT YOU HELPED ME ;')). Lets see what the results will be.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

satrow said:


> Hi Yoggi,
> 
> You must install SP1, that alone might go some way to fixing this problem. 0x116/7 BSOD's have a wide range of known and possible causes, some are a *combination* of factors, it's a very difficult BSOD to track down and fix.
> 
> ...


Thanks for helping me out man ^^. I updated my driver to 296.10 but still i have the problems but i only get black screen. And i cant produce any dumps :/


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

> I updated my driver to 296.10


Did you change anything else?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

D/L and run Hardware Monitor  lets see what the temps and voltages look like, run HWM in the background while playing it'll show us the high and low readings of the temps and voltages, after a bit and before it black screens Alt+Tab back to HWM, expand all the trees and use the Win7 sniping tool to take a screen shot post the screen shot.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

satrow said:


> Did you change anything else?


yeah when i updated the driver i still had the black screen problem. But earlier today when i played GTA IV i got another black screen. I tried to get back to the gaming and all the data was removed.. and i was like ***? I have to play a completely new game again after that kernel power 41 problem..

And oh i updated realtek gbe familiy controller and audio drivers. Tried to update the ethernet driver to the newest but it seems that it doesnt work.. I can only play games like League of legends flawless but i dont know about GTA IV.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> D/L and run Hardware Monitor  lets see what the temps and voltages look like, run HWM in the background while playing it'll show us the high and low readings of the temps and voltages, after a bit and before it black screens Alt+Tab back to HWM, expand all the trees and use the Win7 sniping tool to take a screen shot post the screen shot.


Will do sir


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you also update to Windows to Service Pack 1?


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Did you also update to Windows to Service Pack 1?


windows 7 sp1?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes 

```
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
```
The 7600 part of the version would read 7601 if you had SP1 installed.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Yes
> 
> ```
> Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
> ...


Yes i have


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Yes
> 
> ```
> Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
> ...


Its just so sad that i cant play other awesome games . I can only play League of legends flawlessly. But i think its just the nvidia driver problem. Because i can still play League of legends. There is a new bios version up and nvidia driver 301.24 up to date. But i fear to update those. What i've seen from reviews made me not to update that driver. They say that its buggy and slower than 296.10.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

guys im fkin frustrated and torn down.... this problem is annoying me to the max. Even when i play League of legends it blackscreens me out. Pressing desperatly on CAPS lock but it doesnt respond. This is killing me.. Could you give me suggestions?


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> D/L and run Hardware Monitor  lets see what the temps and voltages look like, run HWM in the background while playing it'll show us the high and low readings of the temps and voltages, after a bit and before it black screens Alt+Tab back to HWM, expand all the trees and use the Win7 sniping tool to take a screen shot post the screen shot.


What should the Voltages be at? temps looks fine ~30-35 idle. game 50~55c


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Rated voltage +/- 5%,

Just post the screen shot using the attachment button(paperclip) at the top of the advanced reply box.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Rated voltage +/- 5%,
> 
> Just post the screen shot using the attachment button(paperclip) at the top of the advanced reply box.


i had 5v 12 3.3, checked in the bios. But earlier today i was playing tried out League of legends again and it was working just fine until my computer just collapsed back to black screen again. This time with alooot of noise from my headset and my CPU cooler and GPU Fans/ other fans just maxed out to 100%. I Rebooted and it was still maxing 100%. Then i reboot for the third time it just maxed out 100%, But i say this it still black screened while i "sucessfully" rebooted. I had to change my monitor cable to my Mobo outtake and then back to the GPU outtake, Then it worked properly. My text and screen is a bit blurry after that reset and all my desktop icons is restored back at the left side of the screen. :/. This is fkin annoying. My gaming computer has turned into a boring desktop computer just watching youtube all day long... HATE THIS FRUSTRATING KERNEL PROBLEM. I can only suspect my MOBO or my GPU is defect or its just the RAM. Or the SSD from OCZ agility 3 with known BSOD and black screen problems. Cant be software or something... I cant produce any kernel dumps either. Everything is set to Kernel dumps, uncheck auto restart etc.

I have this feeling i just wanna throw my computer down to the sea.


_these three prints was shot with sniping tool while playing league of legends 10 minutes or 15 in game_


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Did you also update to Windows to Service Pack 1?


You know what? I think I lied to you. I dont have SP1 when i was reading under "windows edition" in computer properties. But can you advice me how to update it and where i can find it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

One shot is all that's needed as HWM records the hi, low and current reading.


A CPU temp of 89c(CPUTIN) is way too warm, what do the cores show under load?


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> One shot is all that's needed as HWM records the hi, low and current reading.
> 
> 
> A CPU temp of 89c(CPUTIN) is way too warm, what do the cores show under load?


Omfg??? 89 idle? under load idk i will check


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> One shot is all that's needed as HWM records the hi, low and current reading.
> 
> 
> A CPU temp of 89c(CPUTIN) is way too warm, what do the cores show under load?


under load its pretty much the same its around 80-90


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Too warm, check to make sure the heatsink is clean as in dust free and that all 4 legs of the heatsink are fully engaged in the motherboard the stock Intel style push and turn lock type are known to pop up loose if the unit is moved.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Too warm, check to make sure the heatsink is clean as in dust free and that all 4 legs of the heatsink are fully engaged in the motherboard the stock Intel style push and turn lock type are known to pop up loose if the unit is moved.


I have a antec kuhler 620 water cooler. You mean the four screws around the round water cooler thing?


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Lol this is so hilarious. Im unable to connect my monitor cable to my GPU otherwise it will turn black and max out.. ***? hahahahaha omg... so mysterious. D E F E C T?. And this 89C heat problem ? idk. All those four legs is hardly connected to the mobo i saw when i opened my case. I just opened my case after watching a video of pewdiepie (bored out of this kernel power 41 problem) and my screen turned black (without any signal) and all my fans inc gpu and case fans went loud as hell again, without playing any games. ? :S.


Besides that im burning an iso, Win7 SP1 to an CD/DVD on 1.9GB size. Going to install this on my computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If they are screws no it's not the stock Intel push pin type mounting.



> Im unable to connect my monitor cable to my GPU otherwise it will turn black and max out.


Not sure what you are doing to see the monitor with the cable unhooked?
I would not recommend "hot swapping" the monitor cable the pc should be shut down first.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

_"89C"_.[/QUOTE]

From what i've seen is that its fake. I read some reviews that said that they got their CPUTIN on over 128C with HWM. So its not a problem actually.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

I've managed to test my GPU on my friends FLAWLESS computer yesterday at 3pm. He claims that he have never, EVER updated anything and it just works fine for him. And he has an HDD and not SSD. So clearly im relieved that my GPU isnt damaged. We tested Mass Effect 3, Trine 2, Amnesia, Magicka, Mafia II etc.. But no black screen or something.

This week on friday we will test my RAMs and SSD and see if they cause any black screens. If we get no error we just reinstall my W7 on my HDD and do _NO_ updates.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

128c means there is not reading that's the default max.

Check the temp in the bios.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> 128c means there is not reading that's the default max.
> 
> Check the temp in the bios.


Ive already checked its around 30~35c

I also checked it with Core temps program same results there. But there it says TJ.MAX 98C?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

TJ max(Thermal Junction Maximum) is the point the CPU shuts down, the temp thermistors(sensors) work off a percentage of TJMax to give you the temp reading the software calculates a reading based on the percentage.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> TJ max(Thermal Junction Maximum) is the point the CPU shuts down, the temp thermistors(sensors) work off a percentage of TJMax to give you the temp reading the software calculates a reading based on the percentage.


Ok thanks for the info.

I'll be back after a couple of days. Thanks for paying attention to me . Ill update my status after i have Installed windows 7 on my HDD, Testing my RAM sticks and my SSD.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

When updating/installing to Win7 SP1 do i need to uninstall anything before going forward? I have Win 7 ultimate 64 bit version.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nothing other then any Windows updates that are a prerequisite for SP 1, but Win update will handle that automatically.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Nothing other then any Windows updates that are a prerequisite for SP 1, but Win update will handle that automatically.


Aha Ok.

Wrench97 Could it be possible that my RAMs Speed & voltages could cause black screen "Kernel power 41"? Its like "underclocked" if you say so. In Bios Defaults settings my RAM go 1333mhz and is at stock 1.5voltages. My RAMS are actually 1600MHZ. So i did what i had to do. OC it to 1600MHZ and its at 1.6voltages.

Lets see what happens.:devil::devil:. I just hope that i could manage to play my games flawlessly and stable :angel:

I Realized this before i was going to go to my friends criiiiib and test my RAM out :grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

JDEC standards are that DDR3 is 1333 spd @ 1.5v, your sticks will run the standard 1333 speed at 1.5v, but to get 1600 out of them then need 1.6v. Because of the Jdec standard they will default to 1333 @1.5v unless set manually to the higher speed, now this gets complicated when you thrown in Intel's XMP(Extended Memory Profile) and AMD's BEMP(Black Edition Memory Profile) some boards will OC compliant sticks automatically others will not.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> JDEC standards are that DDR3 is 1333 spd @ 1.5v, your sticks will run the standard 1333 speed at 1.5v, but to get 1600 out of them then need 1.6v. Because of the Jdec standard they will default to 1333 @1.5v unless set manually to the higher speed, now this gets complicated when you thrown in Intel's XMP(Extended Memory Profile) and AMD's BEMP(Black Edition Memory Profile) some boards will OC compliant sticks automatically others will not.


Okay. But is it Kernel power problem Event ID 41 Related to what i posted on #37


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> JDEC standards are that DDR3 is 1333 spd @ 1.5v, your sticks will run the standard 1333 speed at 1.5v, but to get 1600 out of them then need 1.6v. Because of the Jdec standard they will default to 1333 @1.5v unless set manually to the higher speed, now this gets complicated when you thrown in Intel's XMP(Extended Memory Profile) and AMD's BEMP(Black Edition Memory Profile) some boards will OC compliant sticks automatically others will not.


I Just changed my RAMs frequency, 1600MHZ at 1.6 Volts. Should i change something on my CPU voltages etc etc too??.. Or can my CPU be at stock performance and voltage with my RAMS speed at 1600MHZ 1.6v?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Just the ram voltage, newer sticks are running 1600 at 1.5v and there are now 1.25v and 1.35v sticks on the market(precursor to DDR4 sticks I believe), DDR3 sticks from 2 years ago where 1.8v.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

I guess the problem is gone now... finally..

I'll be updating my status soon. I played some games and it seems to be stable now.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Just the ram voltage, newer sticks are running 1600 at 1.5v and there are now 1.25v and 1.35v sticks on the market(precursor to DDR4 sticks I believe), DDR3 sticks from 2 years ago where 1.8v.


You mean i can run 1600mhz at 1.5 Volts?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the sticks are designed for it yes.

As a example in the link the Ripjaws run at 1.5, the Trident at 1.6> Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97

Idk but i've been gaming problem free for 4 days now lol. IDK ***.. I think i disabled the sidebar you know? Before that i didnt even have a single black screen crash too so. I guess that was it. I will update my status if something happens in the future  Cheers:dance::dance:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Well that's some good news
What apps did you have in the sidebar?


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> If the sticks are designed for it yes.
> 
> As a example in the link the Ripjaws run at 1.5, the Trident at 1.6> Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


I put it on 1.5 volts for now with 1600mhz.

So now another problem appeared. My god damn internet prevents me from gaming, it like lags every 3 seconds so thats kinda frustrating. But its under control. The broadband company will send me another "router" to fix it. Im running on fibre 15mb/s which is kinda slow nowadays but still its decent for gaming.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Well that's some good news
> What apps did you have in the sidebar?


I had many apps man.

Like the temparature, date, clock, cpu and ram speed/usage, core temps, and even more i think lol . I just hope that was the problem. 50/50.. Before i even put it on i didnt have any black screen crashes.. except for "sleeping mode" black screen crash, <-(i fixed it by disabling RAC-agent and put my screen and computer on "NEVER" sleep or turn off in control panel). So i have now disabled windows sidebar for a week ago i think. Just hope it was the actual problem :angel::angel:. If it was, then i could die happy now )

But ill see you in my next update going to the gym bye :thumb:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I had a Weather app a few years back that drove the system crazy...........................


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> I had a Weather app a few years back that drove the system crazy...........................


Was it related to like kernel power 41 problem? I'm curious to know


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it was a XP system, it would just hang, the mouse and keyboard did nothing then 20 minutes later whatever you clicked on or typed in would start opening.......................


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> No it was a XP system, it would just hang, the mouse and keyboard did nothing then 20 minutes later whatever you clicked on or typed in would start opening.......................


Loool thats veryyyy annoying. I dont know what i would have done in that situation. 20 looong... Minutes haha omg...:angry:. But did you even have any trouble after installing Windows 7 on your computer?
My old computer wont even start anymore... So i bought a new computer.

I'm trying to fix my old computer meanwhile so my littlebrother can use it. I guess its Motherboard problem or driver problem... Because when im using/starting it for like 9 minutes blue screens always occurs. I cant even do anything lol it just restarts with BSOD not black screen. I will reinstall it with W7 32 bit.. once again..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With 7 no I haven't had a lot of issues, I put it on a old Pentium 4 1.8ghz system with 256 meg of ram just to see what it does and it ran ok little sluggish but ok.

Get the dumps off the other system and post them.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> With 7 no I haven't had a lot of issues, I put it on a old Pentium 4 1.8ghz system with 256 meg of ram just to see what it does and it ran ok little sluggish but ok.
> 
> Get the dumps off the other system and post them.


I will try to start my old computer now. I've had many black screens before with that old computer. But i was unaware and young so i didnt care so much at that time. I always thought it was my screen and sometimes it just loosed signal it was very annoying so im gonna view the event viewer and try to get to the dumps :/. it takes like 1-2 minutes for it to load all the stuff it lags very bad haha :facepalm:


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> With 7 no I haven't had a lot of issues, I put it on a old Pentium 4 1.8ghz system with 256 meg of ram just to see what it does and it ran ok little sluggish but ok.
> 
> Get the dumps off the other system and post them.


I dont know what to do but.. Morning this day i tried to start the computer but the screen didnt give me any signal. I try to put my VGA cable on the motherboard connector and the graphic cards connector but it didnt work. I have 2 monitors at home i tested those two but it didnt work either way. So lol.. you think its the harddrive that is tired to load? Or its software drivers that is incompatible? I tried to press the CAPS- lock button but it didnt response.

Specs

Asus MV2-MX Green

2GB RAMw

AMD athlon x2 5000+ (i think) stock fan inc from AMD

250gb harddrive

500W psu just bought it several months ago (5-7 months ago)

SAPPHIRE HD 2400PRO AGP

Before i do something, you tell me what to do i'll follow your instructions just for safety.

*That day when i was on the old computer; It was so megaa slow when i even tried to open my folders. It took up to 10-15 seconds to open a random folder or internet. Just bluescreen after 5-10 minutes. Now today it just shows me a black screen and it doesnt even response when i press caps lock. Do you think its related to the harddrive or is it just the motherboard itself?*

The computer is from 2007 so its *5 years* old.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That should have a PCIe x16 card slot not AGP, it's a AM2 board with a via chipset.
Start by checking the capacitors on the motherboard for any signs of domed/bulging tops, leakage, loose or missing cans> Badcaps.net - How To Identify

In order to use the integrated(for troubleshooting the video card for example) you will first need to remove the video card, the bios most likely is set to disable the integrated if a card is detected on boot, even if the card should be malfunctioning.

If the caps look good try removing the card and hook the monitor to integrated and and see if it posts to the bios setup screens.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> That should have a PCIe x16 card slot not AGP, it's a AM2 board with a via chipset.
> Start by checking the capacitors on the motherboard for any signs of domed/bulging tops, leakage, loose or missing cans> Badcaps.net - How To Identify
> 
> In order to use the integrated(for troubleshooting the video card for example) you will first need to remove the video card, the bios most likely is set to disable the integrated if a card is detected on boot, even if the card should be malfunctioning.
> ...


what you mean by "hook the monitor to integrated"? Connect it to the mobo or ?:huh:. I checked the mobo and stuff looks pretty good, no damages..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the integrated video also known as onboard is the video on the motherboard.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> That should have a PCIe x16 card slot not AGP, it's a AM2 board with a via chipset.
> Start by checking the capacitors on the motherboard for any signs of domed/bulging tops, leakage, loose or missing cans> Badcaps.net - How To Identify
> 
> In order to use the integrated(for troubleshooting the video card for example) you will first need to remove the video card, the bios most likely is set to disable the integrated if a card is detected on boot, even if the card should be malfunctioning.
> ...



Thanks for sending me that link! I spotted 2 capacitors blown and i saw this brownish goo was over the top of the caps daamn and now i know why it smells so bad when i start up the computer! And these bulges i dont know but its kind of like an X on the top of the caps.. Theres like over 10 caps that have that bulge lol.. two of them has this brown goo that smells like ammoniak,. Bulges and goos are bad sign right? lolol.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That would be the electrolytic fluid coming out of the caps, the motherboard is bad.
AM2/AM2+ boards are still around but getting harder to find, google and see what you come up with in your area.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> That would be the electrolytic fluid coming out of the caps, the motherboard is bad.
> AM2/AM2+ boards are still around but getting harder to find, google and see what you come up with in your area.


That's what i'm doing right now, finding MOBO like finding nemo. But its hard to find indeed.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> That would be the electrolytic fluid coming out of the caps, the motherboard is bad.
> AM2/AM2+ boards are still around but getting harder to find, google and see what you come up with in your area.


different chipset doesnt matter? My old mobo has VIA chipset.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Asus M2V-MX SE - Moderkort - Hitta lgsta pris, omdmen och information

here it is.. but its 64 km from here lol omfg please fml. There is no internet delivery etc.

495 crowners is about 90 dollars for the motherboard


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea that's about double what I see here, Try looking for a AM2+ socket don't worry about the chipset, AMD or Nvidia chipsets would be better.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Yea that's about double what I see here, Try looking for a AM2+ socket don't worry about the chipset, AMD or Nvidia chipsets would be better.


I found these mobos on the famous this famous computer store website ; 

ASRock N68C-S - Moderkort - Hitta lgsta pris, omdmen och information
ASRock N68-S UCC - Moderkort - Hitta lgsta pris, omdmen och information 

both from asrock socket am2+


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The N68-s UCC will do, the cpu support list here> ASRock > Products > N68-S UCC > CPU Support List

N68C-s is a board that takes either DDR2 ram or DDR3.

Both will allow an update to Phenom II CPU at a later date.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> The N68-s UCC will do, the cpu support list here> ASRock > Products > N68-S UCC > CPU Support List
> 
> N68C-s is a board that takes either DDR2 ram or DDR3.
> 
> Both will allow an update to Phenom II CPU at a later date.


i have DDR3 memory remember?. 8GB left out of 16 GB ^^ You can read in my earlier posts in this thread. They are Corsair 8GB CL9 DDR3 1600 mhz


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Athlon x2 5000 will not run DDR3, the memory controller is on the CPU for DDR3 you would need a Athlon II or a Phenom II CPU.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> The Athlon x2 5000 will not run DDR3, the memory controller is on the CPU for DDR3 you would need a Athlon II or a Phenom II CPU.


Oh sorry.. i will just go for the UCC then.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Do you know if theres a watercooler for this kind of socket?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Since the board has both types of sockets ram sockets you could go for the first board with the thought of future upgrades but keep in mind the Phenom II has been replaced by the FX series and the AM3+ socket so too far in the future you'll be looking for a used CPU for the upgrade.

Almost any water cooler will have brackets to fit the AM2 socket, personally I prefer air, a lot less maintenance, less trouble, and you don't have to worry about it springing a leak.........


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Since the board has both types of sockets ram sockets you could go for the first board with the thought of future upgrades but keep in mind the Phenom II has been replaced by the FX series and the AM3+ socket so too far in the future you'll be looking for a used CPU for the upgrade.
> 
> Almost any water cooler will have brackets to fit the AM2 socket, personally I prefer air, a lot less maintenance, less trouble, and you don't have to worry about it springing a leak.........


Yeah ok when i read the 2nd row i changed my mind . But could I vacuum clean the CPU fan without damaging it? cause its a bit dusty i see.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use a can of compressed air to blow it out, available at office supply type stores as well as many others.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Use a can of compressed air to blow it out, available at office supply type stores as well as many others.


O yes! i forgot that lol 

It's very good that my black screens gone but the damn internet keeps lag and i'am waiting for a new Inteno switch on fibre.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

So i solved the internet thing out now. Now i'm finally problem free!! YET.. but still no lag and no crashes anymore!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Very good to hear


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Hi again Wrench97

I had a minor problem i _think_. I couldn't move my mouse:huh:, strange. I had to restart -> unplug/plugin the mouse for it to work. Is this a small problem? Or is it like related to a big known problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What mouse are you using a standard USB or something like a Razor gaming mouse?


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> What mouse are you using a standard USB or something like a Razor gaming mouse?


CM Storm Spawn mouse with USB gold plated, Wrench97


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See if there is a driver update for it, I know a couple of the older Razor drivers are acting up lately.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> See if there is a driver update for it, I know a couple of the older Razor drivers are acting up lately.


Yeah its a known question on their site CM Storm » Products: Spawn. They havent been able to fix that problem with this mouse. But there is a driver for it though.

Idk if i want to run this driver. It may cause instability on my computer once again..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea it looks like they have a conflict with the Nvidia HD audio on the card.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Yea it looks like they have a conflict with the Nvidia HD audio on the card.


Everything has it pros, cons, defect hardware etc.. Problematic everything :banghead:. Now i cant open my Windows event log.. another problem -.-

Please check my new thread http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/windows-eventlog-cannot-be-opened-652266.html


----------

